# BATS ( out of Hell)



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi, Can anyone advise...

I have just noticed a large amount of bats coming out from under the roof tiles of my house. Is this a normal occurence or do I need to be doing something to get rid of them? I don't know much about bats except they rate a couple of notches down from my fear of spiders !!


----------



## rifleman (Jun 24, 2011)

Leave them alone, they are roosting but they won't harm you or your house.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Geraldine said:


> Hi, Can anyone advise...
> 
> I have just noticed a large amount of bats coming out from under the roof tiles of my house. Is this a normal occurence or do I need to be doing something to get rid of them? I don't know much about bats except they rate a couple of notches down from my fear of spiders !!


Bats are completely harmless and some species are protected.
You must have a roof void which is not the norm in houses here but an ideal roosting space for bats.
You need to try to identify which species of bat they are.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Bats are completely harmless and some species are protected.
> You must have a roof void which is not the norm in houses here but an ideal roosting space for bats.
> You need to try to identify which species of bat they are.


Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Geraldine said:


> Thanks for the replies.


When we lived in Kato Paphos a long time ago and in Mandria we had one fly right in through an open window! So since you have a lot of them make sure your fly screens are closed at night. Bats are top of my wifes list of creatures she never wants to see in our house especially after those episodes!


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

The ones with the fangs and a lust for blood are the vampire ones.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

zin said:


> The ones with the fangs and a lust for blood are the vampire ones.


Now aren't you just a fun guy!!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Geraldine said:


> Now aren't you just a fun guy!!


If they are quite big they are probably fruit bats. 
You could leave fruit out for them and turn them into pets
That would cure your fear of them:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## ambria (Aug 18, 2011)

Poor you! I hope the bats leave you alone.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Veronica said:


> If they are quite big they are probably fruit bats.
> You could leave fruit out for them and turn them into pets
> That would cure your fear of them:clap2::clap2::clap2:


not an option, I'm afraid!!!

I was watching them at 5am this morning, returning 'home' after a hard days night.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

ambria said:


> Poor you! I hope the bats leave you alone.


There are around 14 species on the island, google Bats of Cyprus, it has a load of info.


----------

